

Load-balancing Docker Containers with Nginx and Consul-Template - gk1
https://tech.bellycard.com/blog/load-balancing-docker-containers-with-nginx-and-consul-template/

======
preillyme
Thanks for sharing. I really like Consul, by HashiCorp, it provides a really
cool distributed key–value store and service discovery layer.

